# loft barrier?



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I have heard plenty of times that lofts need to have a barrier type idea around the ledge so that they don't walk right off. My question is how tall does it need to be for them to not attempt it or to not be able to get over it anyway even if they do try? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry...I don't have a C&C cage and Snarf hasn't figured out he could Houdini himself out of his cage, thank God. :roll: 

I would suggest skimming through the pics on the Cgae Examples threads...a lot of them have lofts and it might give you some ideas. I know some owners cut a piece of the shelving squares down some to make a wall. 

My short answer, from what I've read is: at least 8" but if your hedgie likes to s-t-r-e-t-c-h and is determined to get out...well... :? 

Gawd I'm glad Snarf's too indifferent to climb! :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Like MissC said, 8 to 9 inches seems to be the magic number, I'd go as tall as possible. I have a ferret nation with a loft but the wall I put in goes from the floor to the ceiling, so zero chance of escape.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

8 or 9" is what most people recommend but it won't stop a determined climber or escape artist. 

It should be a full height barrier that hedgie cannot squeeze through.


----------

